# When you hit a brick wall...hard...



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

We are lost. After living thru one of the worst imaginable family or rather life tragedies, we are lost. Its over, time to move on, but there are alot of pieces to pick up. We aren't happy where we are, we don't know where we want to go. We don't know what we want to do, or why. 

We are at a major crossroads and having alot of trouble making a decision. 
So, in the face of...blah, sigh... what's the next move?

I am curious as to the opinions of others. What or where would be the best place to weather the 'oncoming storm'? And why?

We are financially wasted, but rich in, well the sort of things people here are rich in. We are younger than middle-age, but mature, able and very experienced. 

I need a pointed kick in the seat. Please help.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

(((Hugs))) No advice as I am starting out. Prayers sent your way.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

u got 2 hands and a heart,u still care enough to stop and ask for directions on the highway of life-u'll survive.what were u?who do u want to be?stay out of drought areas-no food/water.if u cant grow it or buy it ur not eating.come to new England/jobs.food/new chances.welcome.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I think you may need a hug and a shoulder, not a kick.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I am dealing with the loss of my mom, and children moving back home, and not enough money to make ends meet. at times. I had to just STOP and WAIT.. I wanted to run away or die not sure what I wanted so I just had to STOP! I did not answer the phone for 3 weeks because everyone was telling me what I HAD to do. I just would get so mad I made myself sick. I only delt with living things, ME I had to make myself get up to go to the bathroom, and eat. Then I had to deal with the pets food and water for the cats and chickens. When mom died I got the 2 14 year old dogs they are blind and only eat people food. So I had to deal with them. But nothing and I do mean nothing else got done. It didnt matter what I was triying to do it was wrong so I had to just STOP and wait. I made changes to try and cut back on expences, changed the cable and phone stopped the trash pick up cut the car and home insurance down to the very lowest I could find. Then I figured out that I needed TV. So I called and got that back. What I am tring to tell you is just stop and wait and see what happens next without running off to more unknowns. JUst becareful on makeing any changes to anything to fast it can make things harder to live with.


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

*{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}*



You need to deeply assess if it really time for a huge change or if it's just stress. Is there anything left there to fight for?

Make some big pros/cons lists. All the reasons to stay and/or go. Think deeply. Do you feel called anywhere or feel compelled to just run away? 


*Don't be rash, but at the same time don't ignore your heart. If it's time to move on... all the obstacles will fall away. *

:grouphug:


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't know what's happened, LonelyFarmGirl, but I'm sending you a hug and sending up a prayer. Kentucky Dreamer and Forcast, same for you. Life stinks sometimes, but we're all here to help and advise and listen. Most of us have been through rotten times and maybe can keep you from making the same mistakes.

(((HUGS)))


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Lots of prayers needed.

I would not want to rely on my own wisdom.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Until we can make a decision, staying/waiting is what is happening, but it certainly isnt helping our situation any.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Do you have your own gardens started, property paid for or other things that would take years to redo?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

1st Kings 19

There's your kick in the butt. We all need it from time and time, and that's why God had it written down for us. So we can look at it whenever we need.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Ernie, thank you. 

siberian, yes, but no longer relevant. We have come to the mutual decision that we no longer wish to be here nor do we feel safe here anymore. We are trying to make an educated decision about what to do, and just keep coming up blank. It's very frustrating, especially when you sit and watch your other half suffer because of it.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I think there are many places to weather the storm. Maybe when you decide what you want from an area, it will be easier to move forward.

I can only tell you how I went about it. 2006 was a devastating year for us. It left me with an overwhelming need to be away from the area I was in and I had no idea where to go.

We lived in WV at the time. I knew I wanted to be a day's drive from family. I didn't want to go north, as I didn't want more severe winters. I didn't want to go east and deal with hurricane weather. I didn't want to go too far south because of the heat. That left me heading west. I didn't want to go too far that way either because of tornados.

After going through all of that, I decided to center my search on Ky. From there, I started looking on the internet for property. When I found any that interested me, I would look into the area. I've joked that I think I've seen every house in Ky...twice. After spending a lot of time looking, I kept coming back to where we live now. I "knew" this was where we needed to be at the time and here we are.

I believe that once you figure out what you want from a place, you'll be better able to decide where you want to be. Hugs...


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

It's sounds like you may benefit from a different perspective. When i need a new perspective I do volunteer work. I always seem to find the wisdom I need when I help others.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> We are lost. After living thru one of the worst imaginable family or rather life tragedies, we are lost. Its over, time to move on, but there are alot of pieces to pick up. We aren't happy where we are, we don't know where we want to go. We don't know what we want to do, or why.
> 
> We are at a major crossroads and having alot of trouble making a decision.
> So, in the face of...blah, sigh... what's the next move?
> ...



LOL! I'm good at that, but you don't need it. You already just defined a part of the problem as finances. Your husband is, according to you, the best mechanic in the county, but the business isn't coming in.

Do you mean that you physically want to move? If so, moving to an area where his skills are in demand would seem to be a good idea. If you mean you just want a different lifestyle, what changes would you want?

One doesn't hunker down to weather a storm without the resources to outlast it. I would suggest taking a pragmatic look at any livestock you have - rabbits, goats, etc. and making sure that they are paying for themselves. If not, and you are in financial straits, they gotta go.

Family is sometimes best appreciated from afar. 'nuff said. Sometimes the greatest adventures come out of adversity.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Well I have had some hellish times in the past few years....my husband was unemployed for 2 yrs. I would say he is a very good plumber/ oil burner man...and a knowledgeable sales person in said field...he ended up taking a job for city water district.....not what he wanted BUT a good job none the less. This job has helped pull him from the horrid depression that strangled-held our family....

Lucky for us our little place was paid for(7 acres and a simple house with 1970's paneling and a wood stove, no dryer, no dishwasher)...I make a bit of money from swagbucks, a bit from eggs/soap....do a little bartering, gardening, and volunteering. The volunteering was a welcome space for emotional/spiritual perspective. One guy with cancer makes me feel grateful for my health and so when I'm feeling sorry for myself or lazy....I always think "I bet if Joey was healthy he'd be getting his garden weeded"

Ernie has said in the past....we need much less than we think---nice house, nice vehicle, central heat and AC....

And you can do so much more for you and your family by having a small simple homestead paid for, a sensible amount of gardens and livestock and time to do for others.....and yourself.

Giving is the BEST kind of living.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Sometimes one of the best gifts is time. It is hard to recognize it as a gift, but it can allow you to reach a point where you are mentally ready to take the next step. Sometimes the respite enables you to gain courage, motivation, resignation, new information or whatever you need to make moving on a blessing rather than a trial.

Regarding mechanical work, you might consider following the shale oil fracking boom. A relative of ours has a home near New Martinsville WV. He says it is now like an old western town there, with all the oil business running everything and everyone bending over backward to accommodate the oil workers. He said everyone there was hiring and that the big problem was housing - you might have to sacrifice some there in order to get the right job.

For me, my religious faith provides the compass, the direction on where to go and how to proceed. The bad part of that is that the direction I'm given isn't always what I wanted to hear! But I do have to say that every time I have sucked it up and done what I knew God was telling me to, it worked out very well and definitely to my best benefit. Unfortunately, some of those times, I didn't recognize the benefit until a couple of years after the crisis was over.

I think one of the things that might help you is to sit down (perhaps with your spouse) and list the values that are really important to you, the non-negotiable things that you must have in order to be able to live. I think most people are surprised about how few of these there actually are. Then I think you need to determine what type of lifestyle you are seeking that is practical for you at this time, given the logistics of your family and other obligations.

When you have those things figured out, then you can begin to look at where you would be most likely to be successful at meeting those requirements. But know it won't be easy. It never is. The fact is that life is hard. 

The secret to being happy is to be able to find and enjoy the roses that do grow in among the thorns of life. Thank goodness, most of those roses are free. For example, I love seeing the sun cut through our typical foggy early mornings. It lifts my spirits every single time I see it. And it costs me nothing other than getting up early enough to see it.

Being unsettled and unhappy actually changes the chemistry in your brain. Lots of people choose pharmaceutical intervention to try to change that. But I believe that many people, if they take time to make themselves enjoy something small every day, can begin to slowly change those brain chemicals themselves, with no drugs. As with any natural healing process, it is a slow, gradual one and will take time. Try and see if it will work for you. 

The experts say that it is not the circumstances that get to us, it is our perception of and reaction to them. Perhaps if you work to change your perception, you will feel less frozen and more able to move on.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Keep on the trail. You are sorting things out and being made ready for decision(s) time. Things are looking ahead and up for you. When you make the decisions you will take the next step on the trail and it will be good. Ready, set, go!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

ovsfarm said:


> The experts say that it is not the circumstances that get to us, it is our perception of and reaction to them. Perhaps if you work to change your perception, you will feel less frozen and more able to move on.


That was good to hear today. Thank you. I am struggling with some discouragement the past day or two (and I suspect will be for quite some time to come) and that was a gemstone tossed into my path.


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

I was reading through and what hit me was the comment about your husband being a mechanic. Check out http://profoundlydisconnected.com/ Mike Rowe is working very hard to put people who are skilled labor, and businesses who need them. Might give some insight as to where an awesome mechanic might be in high demand. Once you have some general areas in mind, you can start narrowing down the other options like big town/small town, hot climate/cool climate, political leanings of the area, school districts, etc etc.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

First, I would say it sounds more like you need a hand to hold and a shoulder to rest your head on, than a kick. People here offer the virtual equivalent -- absorb the best wishes and caring thoughts coming your way and come back often if you need to be refreshed.
Second, perhaps it is easier to decide what you do not want, rather than what you do want? If you can close doors, perhaps what you have left to pick from will be less daunting - weather? No snow, a little snow or maybe No 100 degrees days. Environment - No ocean, or no city over 100M? Maybe a list of no's narrows the list of yes?
Third, I am praying for you (and you others that have shared). Heart pain is the hardest pain. <hugs>


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I agree with the others regarding the shale oil boom. We've heard for years they don't have enough truck drivers, well, they most likely don't have enough mechanics for those trucks either.

Something we sometimes lose track of - life is an adventure - don't freeze in place. Look among the options, and go for it.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

It might help to take the emotional/mental part out of your search. Look at the realistic questions.

Where is a good job market for your skills?

Where has a good cost of living? Average cost per acre?

What kind of climate are you looking for?

How much government control are you willing to tolerate?

How close or far do you want to be from family or friends?


Prayers for you. You will be able to weather this storm!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

For me gardening always provides refreshment- even if it is in a 5 gallon bucket. Things want to grow- they want to grow for me. They need my attention to get me to be interested in more than my own problems.

Even if you are not seeing the way now, you will sooner or later. All you have to do is keep your eyes open so as not to miss it.

It may have come from a movie but one of my favorite thoughts is "Everything comes out right in the end. If it is not right, it is not the end yet." 
I hope that you find you way soon.


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

Make a list of your wealth: 

is everyone healthy? Kids, if any, doing well and growing up with values? You have skills? What are they - if you need to, list them! Can you rely on some family and friends? Good marriage?

When your list is done, this is your "silver lining" list - the things you are naturally grateful for. Spend some time every day remembering the things are you are grateful for. Did your birds sing this morning? Guess what, those birds are just grateful for the morning. There's your "alarm clock" gratitude reminder.

This is your baseline starting point.

NOW: what are your dreams? in those dreams, you'll find the key to what you "want"... and you can let that guide you, as you make a step by step plan to get what you want. (disclaimer: you may find that the "want" changes over the years. I don't want post-50 what I wanted at 20. That is OK. So is wanting something a LOT of other people wouldn't want.) You are allowed to have dreams and want what you want.

Doesn't mean life is going to hand it to you on a silver platter, or that there isn't some kind other path that crosses the one you thought you were on. Changing your mind about paths, and dream-wants is allowed too. No matter what other people think (they don't get a vote in what YOU want, you know?).

Good luck, hon. We've all been there. It's not easy, but then no one handed us a guarantee when we were born, that it was gonna be all unicorns & rainbows. You'll see - this will pass and things will be OK again.

No butt-kicks required.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

You're getting good advice. I don't have anything to add except to share with you all that my own discouragement has lifted. I am through my "wall" and on the other side. It's good, I've made my decision, and I am proceeding apace.

Looking back, it wasn't really a wall for me at all ... but rather a crossroads. 

I hope your wall turns out to be a crossroads as well.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh, and if it does turn out to be a wall ... 

I've not met the wall yet that couldn't be hurdled with a mighty leap of faith.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

If everywhere you look makes you or dh feel unhappy then a move may be the answer. You have gotten lots of practical advice in the answers here. I can tell you that moving was a good thing for my family. It was some time back. Wish we had gone farther. I still cannot visit certain areas without bad feelings, years later no less. Brings back stuff I don't want to think about or feel. I tried to will it away, thought I could change me enough to "get over it", nope. Have found that coping with that situation was removing myself from it. Have found that to be true with family, too in some cases. Some things are just wrong and I do not want that burden on a daily basis. Sometimes the hardest part of tough decisions is reconciling one's heart, head and all of the "ought to".


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

You know in the Disney movie The Jungle Book? Those stupid vultures that sit on the tree and say What do you wanna do? I dont know what do you wanna do? and they just keep going round and round? Thats what we feel like right now. 

Family is a non-issue, they all live far away or are not stationary. No kids, just critters. We have been self employed for a long time and likely thats how it always will be, so no need to follow where the jobs go. 

What happened here was so devastating, the thought of doing anything is just overwhelming. We do not want to remain, but moving, ugg. Dont even know where to start, which is stupid. Ive moved plenty in my life, but two big properties full of stuff. More 'stuff' than Ive ever had.
Sell everything, start over somewhere else? What a monumental task, not to mention then all the junk a man spends a lifetime earning is reduced to a stack of green paper that isn't enough to replace what you just sold. How disheartening for him, even though its just stuff. 

So we do nothing. It's easier, and we're back to the unhappy Jungle Book vulture game. 

Am I whining? Maybe. So. It's how I feel right now. What didnt kill me makes me stronger? Whoopee. I must be destined for greatness because the onslaught never seems to end. 
Uggg..


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

lonelyfarmgirl I'm not trying to diminish your troubles in any way. I've heard more than one person say, 'sometimes change/starting over is a good thing.' Meaning, once they actually made a decision and acted on it, things got better. Me included. Thinking that once you're away from the stress, a better, clearer way of life may happen. Wish you the best in all things.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Just a thought, imagine you just got hired to do what needs done for someone else. These people need you to liquidate their two households and properties for them. And to top it off, you get to keep 100% of the net profit of this work! Honestly, I think I'd take that job if I could. Can you work with your dh to perhaps come up with a timeline or loose schedule for doing what needs done? For example, what would best be done this summer - any buildings need addressed while it is hot? any of them have a/c and would be more pleasant to work in? any have to be dealt with to provide a staging area for another building later? anything going to lose value if left until the fall or winter? Prioritize what needs done.

It is possible that you may be paralyzed by too many options. So like someone upthread said, try to narrow it down a bit. Where do you NOT want to go? Print out a blank map and black out those areas you wouldn't want to live in. Eliminate due to climate, population, predominant religion, attitude, type of soil, or any other criterion you deem important. 

Then make a selection based on not what you want, but where you are needed. Who needs the skills you have? Do you have friends or family who might need a helping hand from you, or just the reassurance of knowing they have "somebody" close? Do you see yourselves as "missionaries" wanting to spread a particular mindset or message or are you more the live quietly and privately type? If you were giving advice to someone just like you, how would you advise them?

You may have been right. Perhaps you do need a good nudge to get you moving. It sounds a bit like you are caught in the learned helplessness mindset - poor us, everything is so bad there is just no way to make it better and we might as well not bother, because all that will bring is more problems. However, you need to remember that is an illusion. In truth, you are facing a world of opportunities, so many that you will not be able to take advantage of them all. But if you get up and act, you will be able to take advantage of some of them, which is a whole lot better than wallowing in despair.

Narrow down your options and pick a mutually agreeable one. Liquidate your holdings - it is just stuff and although parting with it is hard, you will feel much more freedom once it is gone. Trading it for pieces of green paper is much better than seeing it go up in smoke or go flying away in a twister or whatever. Unlike those forced to flee with nothing but the clothes on their backs, you would have some resources to get started in a new place. Read a few refugee stories for inspiration, if you need. 

And then if the situation where you currently are is still unbearable, move on. So what if your first location doesn't work out like you want. Move on to a second one or a third. Once you are free of the burden of all that stuff, you will have the ability to turn on a dime. You may find you like being nomads for a spell. Who's to say that in the future, those of us tied down to permanent holdings might become envious of you.

The bottom line is that you need to choose who you will be. Those vultures on the fence, probably still sitting there today, their situation not getting any better and most likely slowly degrading even further, or Balloo the bear, out enjoying all that life has to offer, not lamenting over the past but enjoying the present and anticipating the future. the cool thing is that you get to pick. No one is choosing for you.

Make some decisions, take that liquidating job, and then get on with life!


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Inaction leads to depression and depression leads to inaction. Viscious circle stuff. Baby steps can help. This is what I do, find a spot and start sorting, cleaning. I hate it but always feel better. I build on it. You say you don't really want to sell everything, maybe sell some? Don't look at the whole, break into parts. I often take "good stuff" to the dump, the guys there are great about finding homes for items. Makes me feel better than putting items in the dumpster. I am really behind right now and that is my approach. I find forced time, squeezing in extra work with all of my absolutely must do makes me more efficient. Efficiency is a great depression fighter


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

The allusion to the vultures reminds me of a cartoon I saw years ago.

The two vultures are sitting in a tree, and one says to the other "patience hell, let's kill something".

Maybe it's time you go kill something.


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

Maybe I missed it in your post (or you mentioned it elsewhere) - but what exactly is this horrible event? If you don't mind saying, that is.


----------



## Litlbits (Jan 6, 2014)

Lonelyfarmgirl, you sound exhausted and overwhelmed. Perhaps you could delay making major decisions right now and take some much needed time for yourselves. Just a few weeks to get as much rest, sleep, nourishment and quiet as possible. Allow yourselves time to recover your strength and emotional balance. Once you feel stronger and the trauma of what has happened has eased, then begin your search for a new place and a new start. Allow yourself to daydream as to the life you want to create, then take one step towards it and then another, then another. 

In 2009 my world changed forever.
My husband past away 8 weeks after we retired and moved to a home in the country.
We had just quit our jobs, sold our home, and moved across the state to our new home. We didnt know he had pancreatic cancer but he suddenly became very ill, was diagnosed and then died. Suddenly I was by myself, on 20 acres of land, 12 miles out of town, no friends or family close by and I was physically, mentally and emotionally exhausted. I was completely lost and could not face doing anything or making any decisions. I chose to do nothing right then but take of myself. I slept for days on end. I ate, slept, laid around and read books. I didn't "do" anything, just tried to adjust to being alone and gain my strength back. For me, it took about 8 months before I even began to feel like I was somewhat normal again and able to start making decisions. 

I hope you can take time for yourselves and just breathe. You are in my prayers and I am confident God will be with you to guide you. I look forward to reading any future posts from you and how you are doing. God bless.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Im sorry sandflea. I did not say what happened to us and I won't. Those outside of the circle of those involved dont need to know. 

Litlbits, that is terrible to hear about your husband. what away to have your plans crushed to bits. 

Its been almost 5 months since the worst here has passed. We've talked ourselves to death about the possible options and have no conclusion. Pretty soon it will be time to get ready for never ending winter again and 6 more months in this rut will be set in stone. Its not like we could do anything this year anyway. There is just too much. 

I appreciate the stories and encouragement. I dont have much to say but that doesnt mean Im not reading them.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

"Stuff" weighs you down. I've been more tempted than I could tell you to put a match to it all so I don't have to move it! 

Try putting 10 items you can live without into a box. Put it in the trash or take it to a charity store and donate it. Do it again, and again. Don't try to eat the entire mountain at one go. Just one bite at a time will do it. You may have to tell yourself firmly that you WILL pick out 10 items to get rid of, but that is ALL you have to do for now. Stop with the 10. Dont try to do more. Just 10 items each day.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

What Cyngbaeld said. Do something even if it seems tiny in scope, make a step forward.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Start thinking of good things. Dream, say to yourself-what if I could have anything starting from this day forward. Do you want a all Pink flower garden? Go in the garden and figure out what plants belong where. The garden might need a fence, will it be a white pickett fence or will it be weathered boards to blend in and not stand out. There needs to be pathways and boundrys for the those plants that wander. Water, water is a must. The birds need water too, so make a place for them. Don't forget the goldfish, they eat mesquito larva. There needs to be a bench-wide enough that sometimes you can just lay there and listen to the sounds. Or maybe someone needs a place to sit next to you and say nothing. Plant a Garden, tend it and it will Grow.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

So here is the best thing I read in your post "...its over" That is imo where you focus...now for the "kick..." You need to get up..pull yourself and him up and march on...do not let yourself spend anytime dwelling on the tragedy..if it is over..then let it be...today you begin by praying or soul searching..whichever is how you do this..intensely seek the answer to your questions without any thought as to how or why you got here..thats over..the one fact that remains is what do you want going forward...only you two will know that. But I will say..do that searching starting today..not tommorrow because it will become too easy to say Ill think about it tommorrow but then tmro never comes..so get to it.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

well maybe start with a yard sale or call an auction man. get some of the stuff gone.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Being unable to make a decision is part of grieving and maybe that's a good thing. I've often heard the advice of not making any irrevocable decisions for a year after suffering a major loss. I know its difficult to be in the place a loss occurred, but after some time passes that can change. 

If you both feel totally desperate, seek counseling. Counseling does not provide answers but helps you focus and prioritize the real issues you need to deal with to move forward.


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks, farmgirl. I can appreciate the desire for privacy.

Some people NEED to talk to process things that happen. Others just don't. They just need some time.

I hope the colors come back to your world, even if it's just a little at a time, soon.


----------



## 355946 (Mar 23, 2013)

I hope you've been able to regroup and make some baby steps. You really inspired a lot of care and concern here. Best wishes


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> What happened here was so devastating, the thought of doing anything is just overwhelming. We do not want to remain, but moving, ugg. Dont even know where to start, which is stupid. Ive moved plenty in my life, but two big properties full of stuff. More 'stuff' than Ive ever had.
> Sell everything, start over somewhere else? What a monumental task, not to mention then all the junk a man spends a lifetime earning is reduced to a stack of green paper that isn't enough to replace what you just sold. How disheartening for him, even though its just stuff.



Ok I do hope you have been able to make some headway in the last few months! :grouphug:


If not... then run theisscenario through your heads as an "exercise". If tomorrow a natural disaster were to happen (fire/tornado/flood/etc...) and everything was gone, nothing left to worry about moving or selling... what would you want to do then? What possibilities would open up in your mind if the "stuff" holding you back was suddenly gone?

Maybe asking yourself that and listening to the first things that pop up in your head will give you some clues into what your heart really wants.

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Litlbits (Jan 6, 2014)

Lonelyfarmgirl, hoping things have eased up for you and you have taken the first steps towards your better future. Let us know, we all care and are still here to support you.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

Ozarks Tom said:


> I agree with the others regarding the shale oil boom. We've heard for years they don't have enough truck drivers, well, they most likely don't have enough mechanics for those trucks either.


He could could get a job tomorrow (literally) in NE Wyoming. I love it here and there are LOTS of jobs (especially for mechanics!). You need to be ready for the Wyoming winters though.....

SC
PS If you are serious about this region, PM me, I'll send you a couple of leads


----------

